# If you buy your ammo from Walmart.........



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

......better get their soon as according to this site they will no longer buy ammo in the future.

http://investmentwatchblog.com/breaking-confirmed-wal-mart-is-not-going-to-order-any-more-ammo/


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That's not really what it says. It says they aren't making orders until the immediate future is a bit more clear.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> That's not really what it says. It says they aren't making orders until the immediate future is a bit more clear.


Yes, I should have said "Immediate" future. 

Thanks for clarifying that detail.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

9mm ammunition is the ONLY reason i ever step foot into wal-mart these days


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Doesn't seem like a very smart business decision.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Our local Wal Mart has very little of anything right now anyway. I didn't get the chance to ask them when I was in the last time if they had any on order. Apparently this may be the answer to that question.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Our country really needs our prayers right now. God Bless America!
donm


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

dmills4124 said:


> our country really needs our prayers right now. God bless america!
> Donm


+1!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Donm, I couldn't agree more. It is unfortunate that things have gotten to this point, but prayer, faith, and ammo will see us through.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

from a southern state....walmart sign....hasn't happened here yet....but the shelves sure are bare....although the walmart up on 23 just north of columbus had some winchester 40....and a lot in .380 too....22-250....not much of anything else 

.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Did someone tell them to stop selling it? I don't understand.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

dmills4124 said:


> Our country really needs our prayers right now. God Bless America!
> donm


You said it Brother!


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

They were in such a rush they couldent properly space words!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i just stopped at the walmart by me and they had a box of 7mm, 5 boxes of .270 and shotgun shells. thats it and i asked the guy working when they plan on getting more .40 cal, he said they dont.....


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I went to 3 different Walmarts the other day and struck out, was at Vances yesterday and even they are out of regular ball ammo like WWB or Blazer brass.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ill admit i work at walmart and i know atleast here we literally can't get anything order (warehouse supposively out) and havent been able to for months..i waited 4months for a bulk box of .22 to come never once did they.. Same with a lot of other Calibers .. This release is probably more sent out to just stiffle questions and complaints from smaller walmart employees and customers because they cant get enough from a supplier to evenly distribute to all stores ..im sure their still ordering..come on its walmart they wont pass up the opportunity to make quick easy cash. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

